# Sps #65 - Santos Mahogany By Performance Catapults



## acmarauder (Sep 3, 2012)

​
Had the pleasure to meet with Jim to try out the SPS line from Performance Catapults. I'm a complete novice to slingshots, but have done extensive research into what I wanted for my first shooter. After looking for some time, I decided the SPS was what I had to have. Luck have it, I live 10 miles from Jim and was able to stop by his place to take a test drive with his personal shooters and get a few tips on shooting. He was able to get my wife interested in shooting, who i have to admit she is a better shot than I am at the moment. I'm over-thinking it, she takes a very instinctive approach which works well with the SPS Slingshot.

Jim was able to get us both on target in a very short time. He makes a quality product no question about that, but Jim is also a stand up guy who takes great pride in his work. I was able to see his work-shop and some in frames in progress and he does not cut any corners and that shows in the final product. There is really no way to describe the feel of an SPS in your hand, you've just got to hold one to know. Coming from a pistol shooting background the weight and feel in my hand are two things that I'm very critical about, and the SPS delivers. It's a very consistent shooter, which is really helping me develop my technique. I enjoy the looped tubes, and changing them out is quick and easy. There is certainly a punch to them. Check out Jim's shot on a can of shaving cream.

http://youtu.be/I4bvA2ix5vA​
I am still trying to find my style, but here are a few pics Jim snapped of my wife and I shooting our new SPS #65 in Santos Mahogany.














​
Thanks again to Jim for getting my wife and I addicted to slingshots. Well worth the price - there's even an SPS in my wife's future, more to come soon!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you did well making that purchase. Those are beautiful slingshots and I've heard nothing but good things
about the company. Great you and your wife are enjoying it together.

Poor gal though, another case of misguided funds, you really ought to have bought her some new jeans!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

You will never find a better choice for both of you,one of these dad boys is top of my need to get list ,but the missus keeps skinning me ,but hey i will get one soon.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

harson said:


> You will never find a better choice for both of you,one of these dad boys is top of my need to get list ,but the missus keeps skinning me ,but hey i will get one soon.


maybe even a bad boy ,ha!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Love the vid!
POW!








Breaking stuff is cool...


----------

